# And thus we see what kind of person sits for the national anthem.



## TheGreatGatsby

Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?

Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....

Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault


----------



## TheOldSchool

World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.


----------



## MarathonMike

I want to see her grow out her 'Fro.


----------



## Manonthestreet

who????? that might be the prob


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.



Who?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Some amateur soccer player. And even if there were an equivalency, this story's not even 24 hours old apparently.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.
Click to expand...


I don't want to spend the time. So I guess whatever she did was important to you but since I have never heard of her or watched her or apparently even tuned into the sport, I don't know what she allegedly did or did not do. No biggie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.



I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the time. So I guess whatever she did was important to you but since I have never heard of her or watched her or apparently even tuned into the sport, I don't know what she allegedly did or did not do. No biggie.
Click to expand...

Sorry.  I'll let you go back to losing sleep over a backup QB for a team that won't win 5 games this season.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some amateur soccer player. And even if there were an equivalency, this story's not even 24 hours old apparently.
Click to expand...


Amateur soccer? Hell, I watched 10 minutes of the World Cup, no wonder I never heard of her. I am willing to bet Old school didnt know who she was until he read a story.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some amateur soccer player. And even if there were an equivalency, this story's not even 24 hours old apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer? Hell, I watched 10 minutes of the World Cup, no wonder I never heard of her. I am willing to bet Old school didnt know who she was until he read a story.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be the first time you've been wrong.  And hell, faaaaaaaaar faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from the last.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some amateur soccer player. And even if there were an equivalency, this story's not even 24 hours old apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer? Hell, I watched 10 minutes of the World Cup, no wonder I never heard of her. I am willing to bet Old school didnt know who she was until he read a story.
Click to expand...


Depends on if he watches USWNT or not. I've watched a good amount b/c it's the beautiful game and all. But yea, they're largely backpage players if that matters; whereas, Cafferdick is a prominent player in the most successful league on the planet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the time. So I guess whatever she did was important to you but since I have never heard of her or watched her or apparently even tuned into the sport, I don't know what she allegedly did or did not do. No biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.  I'll let you go back to losing sleep over a backup QB for a team that won't win 5 games this season.
Click to expand...


I'm not losing sleep over any of it. Kaepernick made a choice, the police officers are making a choice and the 49ers and the security company will need to make a choice. None of it involves me personally. I like the freedom and consequences it brings. Good, bad or neutral..


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
Click to expand...

Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.


----------



## MisterBeale

I find this whole "controversy" boring.


So called "celebrities" mean nothing to me.  It would all blow over if everyone ignored it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the time. So I guess whatever she did was important to you but since I have never heard of her or watched her or apparently even tuned into the sport, I don't know what she allegedly did or did not do. No biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.  I'll let you go back to losing sleep over a backup QB for a team that won't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not losing sleep over any of it. Kaepernick made a choice, the police officers are making a choice and the 49ers and the security company will need to make a choice. None of it involves me personally. I like the freedom and consequences it brings. Good, bad or neutral..
Click to expand...

Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some amateur soccer player. And even if there were an equivalency, this story's not even 24 hours old apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer? Hell, I watched 10 minutes of the World Cup, no wonder I never heard of her. I am willing to bet Old school didnt know who she was until he read a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time you've been wrong.  And hell, faaaaaaaaar faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from the last.
Click to expand...


Yep, I'm human just like you, I made mistakes and will continue to until I die. I am no different than you in that respect.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> Look her up on wikipedia.  She's won even more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the time. So I guess whatever she did was important to you but since I have never heard of her or watched her or apparently even tuned into the sport, I don't know what she allegedly did or did not do. No biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.  I'll let you go back to losing sleep over a backup QB for a team that won't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not losing sleep over any of it. Kaepernick made a choice, the police officers are making a choice and the 49ers and the security company will need to make a choice. None of it involves me personally. I like the freedom and consequences it brings. Good, bad or neutral..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
Click to expand...


Set your alarm.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
Click to expand...


If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.



The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
Click to expand...

The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.

But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
Click to expand...

If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?



Dude, Ray Rice was effectively given a lifetime ban so that the league could protect itself. The commish has fought the Cheatriots tooth and nail. Nor is Caperdick merely a back-up QB. Dude's been a SB starting QB. Don't tell me that the league thinks they're teflon; cos they sure as sh** aren't. Yea, they have an enviable position; but all the same, millions are at stake.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
Click to expand...


I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that her teammates are outraged. Some wash-up is staining a business that's in danger of folding and ruining all their careers. But the SJWs always think of themselves first and foremost while supposedly crusading for the greater good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
Click to expand...


I think the domestic violence is by far a bigger issue. The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population. Kaepernick sitting or standing is no big deal to me. The police on their own personal time working at the game is no big deal. A couple years down the road and no one remember any of this. Who I am voting for is irrelevant to this discussion as neither Trump, Clinton or Obama are involved in this story.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Ray Rice was effectively given a lifetime ban so that the league could protect itself. The commish has fought the Cheatriots tooth and nail. Nor is Caperdick merely a back-up QB. Dude's been a SB starting QB. Don't tell me that the league thinks they're teflon; cos they sure as sh** aren't. Yea, they have an enviable position; but all the same, millions are at stake.
Click to expand...

Kaepernick sucks.  He started 7 games during the regular season of their Superbowl run, and has been complete garbage ever since.

From your response, I see you don't care about players going to jail, slaughtering dogs, and committing murders.  But God forbid, this shitty quarterback you've suddenly declared a SUPERBOWL CALIBER QUARTERBACK is going to destroy the league!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the domestic violence is by far a bigger issue. The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population. Kaepernick sitting or standing is no big deal to me. The police on their own personal time working at the game is no big deal. A couple years down the road and no one remember any of this. Who I am voting for is irrelevant to this discussion as neither Trump, Clinton or Obama are involved in this story.
Click to expand...

They have all commented on the story.  Have you seen?  Or are they as relevant as Megan Rapinoe to you?


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.
Click to expand...

49ers fans don't have the power to discipline a 49ers player.  Are you stoned?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the domestic violence is by far a bigger issue. The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population. Kaepernick sitting or standing is no big deal to me. The police on their own personal time working at the game is no big deal. A couple years down the road and no one remember any of this. Who I am voting for is irrelevant to this discussion as neither Trump, Clinton or Obama are involved in this story.
Click to expand...

Oh so you don't care.  Then I guess you can stfu then.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population.



That defies my understanding of the high felon rates among NFL players past and current.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> From your response, I see you don't care about players going to jail, slaughtering dogs, and committing murders.



Don't give me your made up garbage. I won't even respond next time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 49ers fans don't have the power to discipline a 49ers player.  Are you stoned?
Click to expand...


I was referring to the organization, not the fans, moron.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 49ers fans don't have the power to discipline a 49ers player.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to the organization, not the fans, moron.
Click to expand...

Oh.  You can see why I was confused, since _you specifically mentioned fans and not the organization. _


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 49ers would definitely lose money. Too many fans wouldn't stand for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 49ers fans don't have the power to discipline a 49ers player.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to the organization, not the fans, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  You can see why I was confused, since _you specifically mentioned fans and not the organization. _
Click to expand...


While there was ambiguity, technically, only a moron or a twerp would not have deduced that I was speaking of the organization. Only you know which is the case in this event.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Kaepernick was good, they wouldn't give a shit.  They'd probably be trying to defend him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think defend means. But they're not disciplining him for actions unbecoming his station. So, your point is kinda sh** tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 49ers fans don't have the power to discipline a 49ers player.  Are you stoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to the organization, not the fans, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  You can see why I was confused, since _you specifically mentioned fans and not the organization. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While there was ambiguity, technically, only a moron or a twerp would not have deduced that I was speaking of the organization. Only you know which is the case in this event.
Click to expand...

"While there was ambiguity."  Oh shut up idiot.  Neither the fans or the organization will punish the 49ers.  And if they do, it'll be because the team is garbage.  Not because some backup has-been sat on the bench during the pre-season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> "While there was ambiguity."  Oh shut up idiot.  Neither the fans or the organization will punish the 49ers.  And if they do, it'll be because the team is garbage.  Not because some backup has-been sat on the bench during the pre-season.


You STFU. Don't make the convo trivial, you piece of shit, and we won't have these issues. Use your peabrain to figure sh** out. And why the fuck are you regarding the fans "punishing" Colin? Weren't you just trying to say I was stupid for conceptualizing that (even though I didn't). Geez, you're a butt fucking moron if there ever was one.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> "While there was ambiguity."  Oh shut up idiot.  Neither the fans or the organization will punish the 49ers.  And if they do, it'll be because the team is garbage.  Not because some backup has-been sat on the bench during the pre-season.
> 
> 
> 
> You STFU. Don't make the convo trivial, you piece of shit, and we won't have these issues. Use your peabrain to figure sh** out. And why the fuck are you regarding the fans "punishing" Colin? Weren't you just trying to say I was stupid for conceptualizing that (even though I didn't). Geez, you're a butt fucking moron if there ever was one.
Click to expand...

^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.



Butt fucking moron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool 

"And why the fuck are you regarding the fans "punishing" Colin? Weren't you just trying to say I was stupid for conceptualizing that (even though I didn't)."

Give that a go, you butt fucking moron / coward.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.

They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.



Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a sensible rebuttal. Workers don't like it when loudmouths fuck up the business. It's like that in any business. I don't know if you've been on welfare so long that you just don't get that or what....
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the domestic violence is by far a bigger issue. The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population. Kaepernick sitting or standing is no big deal to me. The police on their own personal time working at the game is no big deal. A couple years down the road and no one remember any of this. Who I am voting for is irrelevant to this discussion as neither Trump, Clinton or Obama are involved in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have all commented on the story.  Have you seen?  Or are they as relevant as Megan Rapinoe to you?
Click to expand...


Nope, haven't watched the news in a few days. To me it's not a big story. He protested, the police aren't volunteering to patrol the game. Do I need a political figures commemts about it?


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault



I don't remember reading that Miller sat during the Anthem.  The only players I read about doing it in response to Kaepernick were Eric Reid, and Jeremy Lane of the Seahawks.

Then there's the soccer player that's been mentioned.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember reading that Miller sat during the Anthem.  The only players I read about doing it in response to Kaepernick were Eric Reid, and Jeremy Lane of the Seahawks.
> 
> Then there's the soccer player that's been mentioned.
Click to expand...


The last time....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 49ers or the NFL fined him, suspended him or cut him for what he said, the. He could lose thousands if not millions. Would be the first time you would.d be wrong and won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the domestic violence is by far a bigger issue. The criminal element in he NFL is lower than in the general population. Kaepernick sitting or standing is no big deal to me. The police on their own personal time working at the game is no big deal. A couple years down the road and no one remember any of this. Who I am voting for is irrelevant to this discussion as neither Trump, Clinton or Obama are involved in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have all commented on the story.  Have you seen?  Or are they as relevant as Megan Rapinoe to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, haven't watched the news in a few days. To me it's not a big story. He protested, the police aren't volunteering to patrol the game. Do I need a political figures commemts about it?
Click to expand...


And tbh, I don't think it has to be a big political story, per se. TOS is the one that keeps bringing up left/right crap, tbh. I just think they're spoiled brats.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Yeah, we see the kinds of people that....play football.  Ban it!  Wait...no


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.
Click to expand...


Sales of Kaepernick jerseys have gone up after his protest.

Kaepernick protest has spiked jersey sales


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember reading that Miller sat during the Anthem.  The only players I read about doing it in response to Kaepernick were Eric Reid, and Jeremy Lane of the Seahawks.
> 
> Then there's the soccer player that's been mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time....
Click to expand...


The last time what?  There have been two preseason games in which Kaepernick sat in protest that I'm aware of.  The first was on his own, the second was with teammate Eric Reid.

NFL players join quarterback Colin Kaepernick by sitting during national anthem


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sales of Kaepernick jerseys have gone up after his protest.
> 
> Kaepernick protest has spiked jersey sales
Click to expand...


Propaganda, tbh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember reading that Miller sat during the Anthem.  The only players I read about doing it in response to Kaepernick were Eric Reid, and Jeremy Lane of the Seahawks.
> 
> Then there's the soccer player that's been mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time what?  There have been two preseason games in which Kaepernick sat in protest that I'm aware of.  The first was on his own, the second was with teammate Eric Reid.
> 
> NFL players join quarterback Colin Kaepernick by sitting during national anthem
Click to expand...


I had seen multiple reports that Miller had sat with him on the last time.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sales of Kaepernick jerseys have gone up after his protest.
> 
> Kaepernick protest has spiked jersey sales
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda, tbh.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sales of Kaepernick jerseys have gone up after his protest.
> 
> Kaepernick protest has spiked jersey sales
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Even if the 49ers make money on this, which I doubt, that has no bearing on the fact that it's fucked up.


----------



## guno

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault


so what do you think of jehovah's witnesses not standing or saying the pledge

http://thejehovahswitnesses.org/flag.php


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if you're wrong or right. I haven't studied it. It could go either way. That frankly was never the point of the thread. Not that fuckers like you ever respect the point of the threads when you can deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sales of Kaepernick jerseys have gone up after his protest.
> 
> Kaepernick protest has spiked jersey sales
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if the 49ers make money on this, which I doubt, that has no bearing on the fact that it's fucked up.
Click to expand...

Well that's a matter of opinion.  And I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

guno said:


> so what do you think of jehovah's witnesses not standing or saying the pledge
> 
> Flag.



I'll answer that with a question. Have I ever said one good thing about them?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.



Based on what?


----------



## Montrovant

At least Kaepernick isn't being a total douche about this (assuming he does what he says)

Thankful Kaepernick to donate jersey proceeds


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.



Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
Click to expand...


She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion" 

Of what? An amateur soccer event?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> At least Kaepernick isn't being a total douche about this (assuming he does what he says)
> 
> Thankful Kaepernick to donate jersey proceeds



He already knew he had to donate monies once he stepped in it. It'd be a PR nightmare otherwise. But I mean, I can give him half credit. He could've got greedy. Though surely his people advised him against that.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
Click to expand...

^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think of jehovah's witnesses not standing or saying the pledge
> 
> Flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer that with a question. Have I ever said one good thing about them?
Click to expand...


guno 

That's right. Have some, bitch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
Click to expand...


Yea, Super Bowl starting QBs still in their prime are scrubs when it suits you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
Click to expand...


<Crickets>


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Super Bowl starting QBs still in their prime are scrubs when it suits you.
Click to expand...

Yeah Kaepernick has been such a stud QB the last few years


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Super Bowl starting QBs still in their prime are scrubs when it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaepernick has been such a stud QB the last few years
Click to expand...


He's a name brand regardless of your chintzy arguments.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
Click to expand...

His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...


And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?

You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.


----------



## Pop23

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Super Bowl starting QBs still in their prime are scrubs when it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaepernick has been such a stud QB the last few years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a name brand regardless of your chintzy arguments.
Click to expand...


He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?

Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!


----------



## bodecea

How many outraged Righties are getting beer or on their cell phones during the Nat'l Anthem?


----------



## bodecea

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
Click to expand...

Um...season hasn't started yet, dude.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Super Bowl starting QBs still in their prime are scrubs when it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaepernick has been such a stud QB the last few years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a name brand regardless of your chintzy arguments.
Click to expand...

He wasn't really until you rubes skyrocketed him into the spotlight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

bodecea said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...season hasn't started yet, dude.
Click to expand...


Uh, I'm not the one making a claim, dude.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pop23 said:


> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!



Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.

Try harder next time, troll.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> He wasn't really until you rubes skyrocketed him into the spotlight.



He was a well known entity before hand. So, FAIL.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
Click to expand...

NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, the NFL doesn't care either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes
Click to expand...


So, if your argument is that there is an upward trend, then you'd have to show an upward spike. You haven't done that (based on presented overall parameters).


----------



## Pop23

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
Click to expand...


WTF? Old school is making that argument.

And not well at that


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if your argument is that there is an upward trend, then you'd have to show an upward spike. You haven't done that (based on presented overall parameters).
Click to expand...

You haven't shown a downward spike.  AND it's your thread!

The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
Click to expand...


I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
Click to expand...


You wrote
"World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."

Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
Click to expand...

Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
Click to expand...


She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.


----------



## Montrovant

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ he says, after an OP and dozens of posts about a second-string quarterback on a team that win't win 5 games this season.
Click to expand...


In the US, Kaepernick had far greater name recognition than a woman's soccer player even before this controversy.  American football is the most popular spectator sport in the country.  Soccer is a ways back, women's soccer possibly more so.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.

Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
Click to expand...

Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
Click to expand...


Not in the country that has the Star Spangled Banner as its national anthem. She's an unknown.


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure she's a professional soccer player.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
Click to expand...


Making 20+ million a year


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
Click to expand...

Actually, nobody cares what YOU think you little bitch.  Now go run along.  Definitely go fuck yourself.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making 20+ million a year
Click to expand...

Wasting the fuck out of his employer's money.  What a pro


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, nobody cares what YOU think you little bitch.  Now go run along.  Definitely go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


It's long enough to, but since I ain't into butt sex like you, I'll pass.


----------



## Montrovant

TheOldSchool said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
Click to expand...


This is the US.  Soccer is a bit of an afterthought here.  Kaepernick was starting in the Super Bowl just a few years ago and there has been a lot of sports media attention around him for his whole career.

Before all of this sitting/kneeling during the anthem stuff I'd never heard of Megan Rapinoe.  The US just isn't a big soccer nation.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making 20+ million a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasting the fuck out of his employer's money.  What a pro
Click to expand...


No question.


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making 20+ million a year
Click to expand...


His base salary for 2016 is $11.9 million.


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making 20+ million a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His base salary for 2016 is $11.9 million.
Click to expand...


My bad, that's more than most will make in multiple lifetimes.


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the country that has the Star Spangled Banner as its national anthem. She's an unknown.
Click to expand...


Whether or not she's an unknown to most of the US has no real bearing on whether she's a world champion.  I agree that she's almost certainly not very well known in the US.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, nobody cares what YOU think you little bitch.  Now go run along.  Definitely go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's long enough to, but since I ain't into butt sex like you, I'll pass.
Click to expand...

And once again, even though nobody was talking about it, Pops tries to shift the conversation over to butt sex.

Classic Pops


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey but Kaepernick is the backup QB for some guy named Blaine Gabbert on a team that went 5 - 11 last year!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making 20+ million a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His base salary for 2016 is $11.9 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, that's more than most will make in multiple lifetimes.
Click to expand...


Kaepernick's contract isn't actually that much as starting quarterbacks go.  Backups, on the other hand....

I wouldn't be surprised if Kaepernick starts again at some point this season.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, nobody cares what YOU think you little bitch.  Now go run along.  Definitely go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's long enough to, but since I ain't into butt sex like you, I'll pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again, even though nobody was talking about it, Pops tries to shift the conversation over to butt sex.
> 
> Classic Pops
Click to expand...


Deflecting because caught in a lie. That's how TOS rolls.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwit. There was no outrage cuz nobody cares what an amateur gay soccer player does ( think national television exposure) COMPARED, to a NFL quarterback.
> 
> Now go lick your wounds, and no, the wound ain't between you legs, that's your tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, nobody cares what YOU think you little bitch.  Now go run along.  Definitely go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's long enough to, but since I ain't into butt sex like you, I'll pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again, even though nobody was talking about it, Pops tries to shift the conversation over to butt sex.
> 
> Classic Pops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflecting because caught in a lie. That's how TOS rolls.
Click to expand...

Lol imagine your stupidity away if you want Pops.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And are ticket sales increasing? Are TV ratings increasing? Are other jersey sales increasing?And if so, are they surpassing projections?
> 
> You're basically giving me an anomaly stat to make some broad sweeping conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if your argument is that there is an upward trend, then you'd have to show an upward spike. You haven't done that (based on presented overall parameters).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown a downward spike.  AND it's your thread!
> 
> The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.
Click to expand...


My thread is not originally designated as the NFL will suffer; nor have I even stalwartly made that argument. This is your argument that the NFL is banking on Caperdick. And frankly, you've failed to prove it. That's why you're trying to move the goalposts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually arguing that the two have simalar name recognition?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can "make this shit up!" Since I don't know what two you're even talking about; nor did I say any two have "simalar" name recognition.
> 
> Try harder next time, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Old school is making that argument.
> 
> And not well at that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made that argument.  You're wrong yet again.  A record streak at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote
> "World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem. Zero outrage so far for some reason."
> 
> Ummmmm, yes you did dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope sorry jackass.  Now go run along.  Maybe go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Dude, he's got you dead to right I see.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ClosedCaption said:


> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol



He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
Click to expand...


Amateur soccer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
Click to expand...


Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ClosedCaption said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
Click to expand...


You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl


----------



## Papageorgio

guno said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think I was talking about Conl Cafferdick?
> 
> Nay, I'm talking about his teammate What's his face Miller who decided it would be a good idea to sit too. Apparently, he's off beating up 70 year old men and assaulting his girlfriend and running from the law....
> 
> Video emerges of bloodied Bruce Miller after alleged assault
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think of jehovah's witnesses not standing or saying the pledge
> 
> Flag.
Click to expand...


They have a right to express their faith. Just as Kap has a right to protest. Just as the Security Guards have a right not to work the 49er game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ClosedCaption said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl
Click to expand...


He's differentiating between a football player making $20 mil and a girl being paid much less to play amateur soccer. Or is he supposed to be "outraged" by every little fire?


----------



## ClosedCaption

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's differentiating between a football player making $20 mil and a girl being paid much less to play amateur soccer. Or is he supposed to be "outraged" by every little fire?
Click to expand...


Disrespecting the flag doesn't count if you get paid less than 20 mil....and if you're white.  Gotcha!


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
Click to expand...


What's the professional soccer league(s)?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ClosedCaption said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's differentiating between a football player making $20 mil and a girl being paid much less to play amateur soccer. Or is he supposed to be "outraged" by every little fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disrespecting the flag doesn't count if you get paid less than 20 mil....and if you're white.  Gotcha!
Click to expand...


Did I say it doesn't count?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Champion Megan Rapinoe also refused to stand for the anthem.  Zero outrage so far for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
Click to expand...


There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.


----------



## Pop23

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops STILL hasn't expressed his outrage at the disrespect over a white woman not standing for the flag.  Because it's not about race at all.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly a bad person for not taking more pride in amateur soccer.
Click to expand...


Did they not see me burn her uniform?

Damn, shoulda posted a YouTube video


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some old fuck, living in a van down by the river has better name recognition then that dyke ( yes, she's protesting as an oppressed homosexual, not supporting dickless kapertwat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
Click to expand...


I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has some name reco in certain circles. It's funny that TOS is painting her up though: "World Champion"
> 
> Of what? An amateur soccer event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.
Click to expand...


They have U-15 (14 year-olds) competitions. Are those players pro b/c it's FIFA?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Hmmm, Cassius Clay's wife said Cafferdick is part of the problem.


----------



## Moonglow

If I forget my cane, I don't stand either....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> If I forget my cane, I don't stand either....



And you confirm what people already know: that you're a loser. Not a news story, tbh.


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I forget my cane, I don't stand either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you confirm what people already know: that you're a loser. Not a news story, tbh.
Click to expand...

I really couldn't care if you gave a shit or sold it...


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's won Olympic gold and a FIFA Women's World Cup.  Yes, she is a world champion.  More so than any NFL player in a lot of ways, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have U-15 (14 year-olds) competitions. Are those players pro b/c it's FIFA?
Click to expand...


OK, how about Women's Professional Soccer or the National Women's Soccer League, are those professional leagues?  She's played in both (although from the little I read, the latter came from the former when it dissolved).

Although, to be honest, I'm not sure why you made the original comment about amateur soccer.  Whether it was amateur or professional doesn't change whether she is a world champion, does it?  The Olympics are 'amateur'-ish, and you can certainly call gold medalists world champions in their given competition.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amateur soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have U-15 (14 year-olds) competitions. Are those players pro b/c it's FIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, how about Women's Professional Soccer or the National Women's Soccer League, are those professional leagues?  She's played in both (although from the little I read, the latter came from the former when it dissolved).
> 
> Although, to be honest, I'm not sure why you made the original comment about amateur soccer.  Whether it was amateur or professional doesn't change whether she is a world champion, does it?  The Olympics are 'amateur'-ish, and you can certainly call gold medalists world champions in their given competition.
Click to expand...


I mean I wouldn't bust your nuts if you wanted to call them that. If I was dealing with certain people, I'd call them that for the sake of argument. But I mean, when I think pro sports, I tend to think upper echelon and not leagues for people that fit another genetic parameter. And you can call me a hater if you want, but the proof is in the pudding. People watch NFL over amateur soccer at astronomically higher rates for exactly what I present.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the professional soccer league(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have U-15 (14 year-olds) competitions. Are those players pro b/c it's FIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, how about Women's Professional Soccer or the National Women's Soccer League, are those professional leagues?  She's played in both (although from the little I read, the latter came from the former when it dissolved).
> 
> Although, to be honest, I'm not sure why you made the original comment about amateur soccer.  Whether it was amateur or professional doesn't change whether she is a world champion, does it?  The Olympics are 'amateur'-ish, and you can certainly call gold medalists world champions in their given competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean I would bust your nuts if you wanted to call them that. If I was dealing with certain people, I'd call them that for the sake of argument. But I mean, when I think pro sports, I tend to think upper echelon and not leagues for people that fit another genetic parameter. And you can call me a hater if you want, but the proof is in the pudding. People watch NFL over amateur soccer at astronomically higher rates for exactly what I present.
Click to expand...


I don't watch soccer, I don't know what constitutes a professional league.  I would think the options in the US are somewhat limited because we're seemingly one of the few countries that doesn't love the sport.  Are there any US leagues you would consider professional?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of them. Feel free to do the research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression FIFA was one of, if not the, biggest professional soccer association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have U-15 (14 year-olds) competitions. Are those players pro b/c it's FIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, how about Women's Professional Soccer or the National Women's Soccer League, are those professional leagues?  She's played in both (although from the little I read, the latter came from the former when it dissolved).
> 
> Although, to be honest, I'm not sure why you made the original comment about amateur soccer.  Whether it was amateur or professional doesn't change whether she is a world champion, does it?  The Olympics are 'amateur'-ish, and you can certainly call gold medalists world champions in their given competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean I would bust your nuts if you wanted to call them that. If I was dealing with certain people, I'd call them that for the sake of argument. But I mean, when I think pro sports, I tend to think upper echelon and not leagues for people that fit another genetic parameter. And you can call me a hater if you want, but the proof is in the pudding. People watch NFL over amateur soccer at astronomically higher rates for exactly what I present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch soccer, I don't know what constitutes a professional league.  I would think the options in the US are somewhat limited because we're seemingly one of the few countries that doesn't love the sport.  Are there any US leagues you would consider professional?
Click to expand...


I mean I could list them, but I think you kind of get my point regardless.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget soccer...im talking about disrespecting the flag.  Which he's been shown and yet still can't find the outrage...when the person is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's differentiating between a football player making $20 mil and a girl being paid much less to play amateur soccer. Or is he supposed to be "outraged" by every little fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disrespecting the flag doesn't count if you get paid less than 20 mil....and if you're white.  Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say it doesn't count?
Click to expand...


Yes, with your silence.  Just like Pops


----------



## Papageorgio

ClosedCaption said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen outrage from you, hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right because neither offends me but only one offends Pops and it's just a coinky dink that his anger is only toward the black guy.  Or half back guy...and none for the white girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's differentiating between a football player making $20 mil and a girl being paid much less to play amateur soccer. Or is he supposed to be "outraged" by every little fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disrespecting the flag doesn't count if you get paid less than 20 mil....and if you're white.  Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say it doesn't count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, with your silence.  Just like Pops
Click to expand...


He started a thread on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.





TheOldSchool said:


> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.





TheOldSchool said:


> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?





TheOldSchool said:


> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.





TheOldSchool said:


>






TheOldSchool said:


> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.





TheOldSchool said:


> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*





TheOldSchool said:


> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*



I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....

Monday night ratings down, again



TheOldSchool said:


> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.




*You are one dumb mofo!*


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
Click to expand...

Lol so much effort

Meanwhile:

NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
Click to expand...


How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
Click to expand...

Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick could say he wants all police officers to get AIDS, and the NFL wouldn't lose a cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up if there are consequences.  Of course I like to sleep in, so I only say that because there will be zero consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL has had players knock their wives unconscious on camera.  It has had players go to jail and return, slaughter dogs and return, deflate footballs in championship games, had players that have been convicted of multiple murders... and the NFL has not lost a cent.
> 
> But you think a backup QB on a garbage team will bring the tower tumbling down.  You voting for Dump by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup there you go.  Meanwhile the 49ers and the NFL laugh there asses off all the way to the bank.
> 
> They're very grateful to Kap for the free publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His jersey is currently the top selling jersey, and the NFL is laughing its ass off all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NFL sales and ratings go up every year yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFL will have record revenues and ratings this year, like it does every year.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It's always a conservative who brings up "butt fucking."  The rule is proven right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
Click to expand...

Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why (below), since you bent the fuck way over and held your ass high....
> 
> Monday night ratings down, again
> 
> *You are one dumb mofo!*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
Click to expand...


Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so much effort
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> NFL Scandals Come and Go, but the Money Keeps Piling Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
Click to expand...

They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does it suck to be so blatantly wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.
Click to expand...


People don't take to players wiping their ass with the American flag. As a Hillary supporter, I can see why you'd have a hard time grasping that.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't take to players wiping their ass with the American flag. As a Hillary supporter, I can see why you'd have a hard time grasping that.
Click to expand...

Monday night football has lost ratings for 4 straight years.  Less this year than the others.  Would you say that's Kaepernick's fault?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't take to players wiping their ass with the American flag. As a Hillary supporter, I can see why you'd have a hard time grasping that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday night football has lost ratings for 4 straight years.  Less this year than the others.  Would you say that's Kaepernick's fault?
Click to expand...


That's not what I'm arguing; but thanks for the red herring, anyways.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your declaring victory after 2 weeks when one of the prime time games was the fucking Jets vs. Bills?  The NFL will make more money this year than last year, even though their prime time schedule is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But early indicators are you'll be wearing an egg face mask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't take to players wiping their ass with the American flag. As a Hillary supporter, I can see why you'd have a hard time grasping that.
Click to expand...


Considering the post you replied to, one might make the inference that you believe people do take to players battering their wives, committing felonies, cheating, beating children, and getting DUIs.  

TheOldSchool has a good point.  Far worse than a peaceful protest has been done by NFL players, many of whom faced little in the way of consequences and many of whom seemed to be embraced by fans after their negative actions.  Why would you say that Kaepernick kneeling during the anthem is worse than Ray Lewis obstructing a murder investigation, possibly even being involved in the murder?  Michael Vick's dog fighting conviction?  Donte Stallworth killing someone while driving drunk?  

Maybe Kaepernick's protest will end up causing trouble that all the other incidents with NFL players have not.  That doesn't seem to say very good things about NFL fans if so, though.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the NFL's owners, employees, and players will be laughing their asses off on the way to the bank all season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not regardless. If they lose millions in expected revenues, they'll be crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't.  Do you think backup players kneeling is bigger than battered wives, felonies, cheating scandals, child beatings, DUI's, etc.?  I wish you'd show more passion for those other things than you're showing for opposing free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't take to players wiping their ass with the American flag. As a Hillary supporter, I can see why you'd have a hard time grasping that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday night football has lost ratings for 4 straight years.  Less this year than the others.  Would you say that's Kaepernick's fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm arguing; but thanks for the red herring, anyways.
Click to expand...

Dodge dodge dodge


----------

